# 942 not producing HD?



## Pflugerville Ag (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had my Dish Network 942 for about a year hooked to my Sony Wega 35" HD TV. I recently noticed that the quality of the HD picture on the HD stations that I watch the most (ESPN, TNT, Disc) does not seem to be much better, if any, from the regular stations. Even more obvious is the sound quality. The sound that I get on the HD stations is much WORSE than what I get from the regular stations. 

Any idea what the problem could be? I seriously doubt that it had anything to do with my TV. I've checked the audio and video settings and think everything is set up correctly. Is there a chance that the HD part of the receiver has stopped working correctly?


----------



## Pflugerville Ag (Jul 16, 2006)

I just read the thread about the release of the new features on the 942 and realize that everyone is having the same sound problem. I really hope that Dish fixes this ASAP b/c it is very annoying.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Pflugerville Ag said:


> I just read the thread about the release of the new features on the 942 and realize that everyone is having the same sound problem. I really hope that Dish fixes this ASAP b/c it is very annoying.


What sound problem are you referring to? A decrease in volume has been reported with recent software but nothing referring to bad sound.

As far as video quality goes...double check your setting in HDTV setup. It may be on 480.


----------



## Pflugerville Ag (Jul 16, 2006)

I was just referring to the decrease in sound. I have to turn my TV up twice as much as the standard channels just to be able to hear it. Hopefully it won't be a problem for me much longer since I am getting a 622 tomorrow.


----------

